# Gyms or Beach Clubs



## trydubai (May 11, 2009)

We will be moving over to the Green Community this fall. We currently go to a very nice health club here in England.

We are looking for a very nice gym or beach club. I realize we are going to need to drive a bit (especially for a beach club) but I am looking for any recommendations for a club with workout, pool, and possibly tennis that is kid friendly.

Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------

